# Magazine Failure



## Highside (Jan 20, 2007)

Ever seen this?










Never had this happen before. Has anyone else had one break like this. I've got somewhere between 700-1000 rounds through this mag. Just wondering how often this happens or if this is just a bad one.

Here's a comparison to the other follower.










It's probably only a $5 part, hardly worth going after warranty. Is this a high wear item for these mags?

Any thoughts?


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

Never send that before. I would not think the follower would be a high wear item. I have thousands of rounds through a few of my mags and you can hardly tell the difference between them and my newer ones. I'd give S&W a call. The way they are, they will probably just send a replacement follower free.

Did the missing section crack and chip off or is it melted? Just inquiring.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

From the pic, it almost looks like it melted.

Is it a 40 cal mag?


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

It's a 10rd 9mm, you can see the base in the first photo. It does look melted.


----------



## Highside (Jan 20, 2007)

Well, I certainley have had this gun smoking pretty good before during rapid fire without much cool down in between, possibly it got hot enough that cycling rounds may have damaged it. I haven't used/abused this gun any harder than other toys I own.

It didn't however melt all the way through. The missing area came off in one piece, I saw it sticking up a hair and just touched it and it went flying, leaving the hole. I wasn't able to retrieve the piece.

I'm suprised as well and for the moment I'm not to concerned, now if it happens again..........


----------



## Highside (Jan 20, 2007)

Called Walther today and they had no problem shipping a follower out to me. I'd have been suprised if it was an issue.

When I asked the customer service guy if he ever sees this, he said they never do. Again, I'd be a bit suprised if it was common.

Guess I'm just lucky


----------

